# 10 Week Transformation - PART 2



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

I like the idea of the 10 week forum challenge, but unfortunately that particular group has enough members. Are there any members that would like to take part in this and run it along side?

PS - no disrespect to Janik, that created the idea, but I feel more people would like to get involved. Not stealing ideas, just broadening the contest.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I'm up for it. Don't see any reason others can't join the other one tbh, its not like its started yet.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Oooh ooh can I judge this one please?


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Fvck it, in.


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Oooh ooh can I judge this one please?


You can indeed 

That's 3 entrants so far. Looking for really 8 minimum.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@UnmarkedVan...


----------



## UnmarkedVan (Jul 21, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> @UnmarkedVan...


im going solo quennie, my little hearts broken


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

UnmarkedVan said:


> im going solo quennie, my little hearts broken


You mean you're sulking


----------



## UnmarkedVan (Jul 21, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> You mean you're sulking


aye defo, going ti smash some **** up n make some noise


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

In 

I need some serious motivation, so this will help keep me on track!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

@Suprakill4


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

@Dan 45


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tempted but cant imagine me looking much different over the next 10 weeks, bulking is slow! Wouldve jumped at this if was pre diet i looked completely different.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

In.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

I take it this isn't happening anymore...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dan 45 said:


> I take it this isn't happening anymore...


Should be! Where's that @Foxy13


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sorry guys, haven't been online in a while. Everyone ok to start tomorrow? There's only 5 of us, but **** it, bit of competition is better than none. Should be added motivation. Can you all provide me with the following stats before 6pm tonight?

Age:

Height:

Weight:

BF%: (if known)

Bulk/Cut:

If you can also include some pics. If everyone used the same mandatory poses for pics it would make it much easier to judge....

1. Front double biceps

2. Front lat spread

3. Side chest & bicep

4. Side chest & tricep

5. Rear lat spread

6. Rear Double bicep

@Dan 45 @RXQueenie


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

@squatthis @MakkaL @Big Ste


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Foxy13 said:


> @squatthis @MakkaL @Big Ste


Am I able to join mate? I just started a thread in General convo about starting one of these as I missed the original so would love to be in!!!


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeh, no problem. More people the better. Can you have the above info to me by 6pm this evening?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Best get myself weighed then. :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Foxy13 said:


> Yeh, no problem. More people the better. Can you have the above info to me by 6pm this evening?


Yeah course mate, shall I just put them on here or PM you? Are we using a paper from today to prove genuine?


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

I barely read the paper, use one if you wish, but just going to have to take everyones progress to be legit.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Foxy13 said:


> I barely read the paper, use one if you wish, but just going to have to take everyones progress to be legit.


Ooh can i be in tooo?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

foxy are u going to be starting an official thread or using this one?

judge queenie would like to know


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

small for now said:


> Ooh can i be in tooo?


Yeh, please send me details before 6pm.



RXQueenie said:


> foxy are u going to be starting an official thread or using this one?
> 
> judge queenie would like to know


Going to start an official one probably, if i can get everyone to delete their posts i could just use this one I suppose. Whichever is handier.


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Would love in on this but probably wont be transforming much until I start my next cycle in August


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Oooh ooh can I judge this one please?





MakkaL said:


> Fvck it, in.





Big Ste said:


> In
> 
> I need some serious motivation, so this will help keep me on track!





Dan 45 said:


> In.


Is everyone actually doing this or will it fizzle out after a few weeks? Not being funny to anyone at all just want to make sure it isn't a waste of time


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

small for now said:


> Ooh can i be in tooo?


You definatly doing it mate?



JimboSlice said:


> Would love in on this but probably wont be transforming much until I start my next cycle in August


Do it anyway lol should be fun.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Is everyone actually doing this or will it fizzle out after a few weeks? Not being funny to anyone at all just want to make sure it isn't a waste of time


I wasn't doing it in the first place lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> I wasn't doing it in the first place lol


I know but your a judge so just as important!! I just don't see as much interest from everyone as I have in it lol and really don't want to waste my time.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> I know but your a judge so just as important!! I just don't see as much interest from everyone as I have in it lol and really don't want to waste my time.


Ok so get your stats in before 6pm maybe and see how it pans out?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> You definatly doing it mate?
> 
> Do it anyway lol should be fun.


I am yes


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

small for now said:


> I am yes


Nice one, are we putting pics in here or PM to @Foxy13?


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry mate, defo in.

Age: 20

Height: 5'11

Weight: 88.6kg

BF%: (if known) 18%?

Bulk/Cut: lean bulk


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

In, ready to go full mental into a transformation on Monday. Been injured for a month and have fallen behind in plans.

Rules? Rewards?

get some of the board sponsors involved for extra motivation


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Age - 25

Height - 5ft11

Weight - 19st2

BF - Not sure maybe someone can tell me please 

I am cutting obviously



All pictures were taken on the 17/06/2013.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Ok so get your stats in before 6pm maybe and see how it pans out?


My pics are in judge queenie!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> My pics are in judge queenie!!


Fab. So what cutting diet are u doing?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Fab. So what cutting diet are u doing?


The best one lol!! Not 100% yet going to sort it fully tonight, trying to pull a few people in to helping me  Got a 18 hours till I will be starting so all the time in the world haha


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Age:

Height: 5'11 Ft

Weight: 196lbs

BF%: Unknown, happy to listen to suggestions.

Bulk/Cut: Lean bulk, looking to lose bodyfat

Will update pictures tonight.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Age - 17

Height - 5'9

Weight - 13st 12

Cut, could change later on if coach decides to.

Bf - 15 to 18%.

Pics to follow


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I am in.

Height: 5ft 11

Weight: 12 Stone 7lbs

Age: 28

Body fat: no idea -15/16% ?

Goals: recomp / lean out

Do we all need to post pics tonight with a newspaper?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Stats...

Age: 29

Height: 6ft

Weight: 15st 2lb

Bodyfat: unknown, probably (20-25%)

Bulk/cut: cut

Will get pics up later


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Zola said:


> I am in.
> 
> Height: 5ft 11
> 
> ...


I asked this and was told it didn't matter so I didn't lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@Foxy13 You reckon we should start a new thread or just delete old post? Would probably be easier to start a new thread and everyone put the pics in that one so they are on the 1st page. We can have up to 15 that way.


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey,

I'd love to be in too, but can't get my full stats in until after 6 (not home till about 6:30).


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

is it to late to be in ?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

scorpio_biker said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'd love to be in too, but can't get my full stats in until after 6 (not home till about 6:30).


You will have to speak with foxy13 about it and see, hopefully won't be a problem 



Paz1982 said:


> is it to late to be in ?


Not to late yet mate get your stats up but wait for the pics as waiting to hear from foxy about starting a new thread so don't want to upload them twice like me lol.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

scorpio_biker said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'd love to be in too, but can't get my full stats in until after 6 (not home till about 6:30).


Im sure that'll be fine!


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

Actually, I just realised my stats are on my phone. Not sure I want to post them now :no:

Age: 47

Height: 5ft 2in

Weight: 108.4 kg

BF%: (if known) 59.3% 

Bulk/Cut: I'll be bulking, oh no wait I've already done that  I'll be cutting


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

scorpio_biker said:


> Actually, I just realised my stats are on my phone. Not sure I want to post them now :no:
> 
> Age: 47
> 
> ...


Why would you not want to post them?? We all start somewhere and the important thing is you are starting!!!


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

im in for this. hope im not too late.

stats:

age: 29

height: 5.10

weight: 74.6kg

bodyfat: 12%

bulk/cut: bulk


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@Foxy13,

so far the following people have there stats in:-

@paulandabbi

@MakkaL

@Dan 45

@small for now

@Zola

@Big Ste

@scorpio_biker

@icamero1

@Paz1982

Will edit this accordingly till foxy has chance to sort it!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

icamero1 said:


> im in for this. hope im not too late.
> 
> stats:
> 
> ...


Hello u!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

in 

stats:

age: 31

height: 5.9

weight: 89kg

bodyfat: 18% ish ?

bulk/cut: bulk and cut


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Right pics are ready, but I need to block my face somehow?! On a iPhone!

P.S

The pics ain't pretty :/


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Hello u!


hi there,

Hows training? progressing well by the looks ov your avi


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

icamero1 said:


> hi there,
> 
> Hows training? progressing well by the looks ov your avi


Oh thats an old pic. Ive been off training for 4 weeks so prob reverted back to the first pic lol


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> Right pics are ready, but I need to block my face somehow?! On a iPhone!
> 
> P.S
> 
> *The pics ain't pretty :/*


is that why you're blocking your face :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Age:32

Height 5'6

Weight 79kg

Goal:recomp


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

So whats the latest? Has it begun? Is this the official thread?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Zola said:


> So whats the latest? Has it begun? Is this the official thread?


Might as well be as foxy hasn't done anything else lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Zola said:


> So whats the latest? Has it begun? Is this the official thread?





RXQueenie said:


> Might as well be as foxy hasn't done anything else lol


What shall we do then? I was well excited to be starting it. Please @Foxy13 come back lol

I think a new thread would make it easier to follow for anyone looking to sub. Get all the pic's on the 1st page so people can see progress easier etc. If we start in this thread some pics will be on page 6 atleast.

Just my thinking, aslong as it goes ahead I don't care lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

double post!!! :cursing:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> What shall we do then? I was well excited to be starting it. Please @Foxy13 come back lol
> 
> I think a new thread would make it easier to follow for anyone looking to sub. Get all the pic's on the 1st page so people can see progress easier etc. If we start in this thread some pics will be on page 6 atleast.
> 
> Just my thinking, aslong as it goes ahead I don't care lol


Ok go for it


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Ok go for it


Start a new thread or just go for it? Sorry its late lol


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Lets give foxy until morning, if no reply we will kick on ourselves.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Making a new thread makes sense really


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Ok go for it





Zola said:


> Lets give foxy until morning, if no reply we will kick on ourselves.





Big Ste said:


> Making a new thread makes sense really


Morning everyone, shall we say if we haven't heard anything by midday we start a fresh thread and reserve a place for foxy for when he gets back.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Morning everyone, shall we say if we haven't heard anything by midday we start a fresh thread and reserve a place for foxy for when he gets back.


Lets just say start now. End date is 10 weeks Monday. Late entrants ARE ALLOWED at any point (wasn't that the issue with the one). However you will be judged by overall transformation and not prorata-ed


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

10 weeks on Monday. Ok so who all needs to upload starting pics? I do...once all starting pics have been taken from each person they need to be uploaded along with stats to the first page of a new thread. Whos the gatekeeper?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Lets just say start now. End date is 10 weeks Monday. Late entrants ARE ALLOWED at any point (wasn't that the issue with the one). However you will be judged by overall transformation and not prorata-ed





Zola said:


> 10 weeks on Monday. Ok so who all needs to upload starting pics? I do...once all starting pics have been taken from each person they need to be uploaded along with stats to the first page of a new thread. Whos the gatekeeper?


I don't mind sorting it all out if everyone wants to get the pics in. Maybe try and get everyone together so that we can all get on the 1st page of a new thread or could send them to me on my email and I can upload them all on the 1st post. Don't mind doing either really.

What do you reckon?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Zola said:


> 10 weeks on Monday. Ok so who all needs to upload starting pics? I do...once all starting pics have been taken from each person they need to be uploaded along with stats to the first page of a new thread. Whos the gatekeeper?


Just realised should be able to save the pics if they are posted on here and re post them on the new thread!!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

A new thread is probably a good idea. as this will hit 10 pages very soon and a clean one at the beginning of next week with all the starting pics would be good.

It will help people identify, 'buddies' and 'threats' to compete with


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> A new thread is probably a good idea. as this will hit 10 pages very soon and a clean one at the beginning of next week with all the starting pics would be good.
> 
> It will help people identify, 'buddies' and 'threats' to compete with


I am happy to sort out a new thread for tomorrow if everyone gets there pics done today on this thread I will post them all on the new thread in one post and we can see them all together.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@MakkaL

@Dan 45

@small for now

@Zola

@scorpio_biker

@icamero1

@Paz1982

@simonthepieman

If you could all get your pics on this thread today by this evening say 8pm I will get a new thread started with all the pictures in the 1st post so its nice and easy to see and as simon said to see the threats etc 

Me and @Big Ste have ours in and once the rest are I will get it sorted. If @Foxy13 comes back he is more than welcome to take over again its just to get the ball rolling.

Nice one everyone

EDIT - if we could all do the same poses it would make it massively easier to judge

1. Front double biceps

2. Front lat spread

3. Side chest & bicep

4. Side chest & tricep

5. Rear lat spread

6. Rear Double bicep


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

icamero1 said:


> View attachment 125440
> 
> 
> View attachment 125441


Nice one for them mate

If you used the same mandatory poses for pics it would make it much easier to judge....

1. Front double biceps

2. Front lat spread

3. Side chest & bicep

4. Side chest & tricep

5. Rear lat spread

6. Rear Double bicep

Wouldn't want you to miss out on the chance to win by people not being able to judge you aswell


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

ok i will do them different ones you listed when I get home around 7;30pm. cheers


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

icamero1 said:


> ok i will do them different ones you listed when I get home around 7;30pm. cheers


Nice one mate, I will try and start sorting it at 8pm so its all ready for the morning!!! Cheers mate


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Will get my photos up tonight. I may not be able to get them on until 10 or so, but they'll be up tonight for sure.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Zola said:


> Will get my photos up tonight. I may not be able to get them on until 10 or so, but they'll be up tonight for sure.


No worries I can add them to the 1st post of the new journal. Make sure to post them in this one and we can keep this one alive for anyone that comes in late and we can just adjust the 1st post on new thread as and when.


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Apologies guys. Been really busy with work and other commitments. Going to start a new thread. I think I'll keep this open for open discussion and the other thread simply for photo/stats updates. How often do you think we should update guys? every 2 weeks? week 1 - 5 - 10?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Week 3, week 5 and week 7 photos ?


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/230560-10wt-has-begun.html#post4262428


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

nice work. The lighting is awful in my flat. really puts me off taking pics there, but maybe that will work to my advantage.

It's an old school building with massive ceilling and really white walls that suck any definition off my albino skin 

oh well. I will get a tan for the afters


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Foxy13 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/230560-10wt-has-begun.html#post4262428


Nice one for sorting it mate!!! Really looking forward to it!!!

Maybe we could get a couple more judges aswell. I know @Suprakill4 is good at ripping people apart lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Nice one for sorting it mate!!! Really looking forward to it!!!
> 
> Maybe we could get a couple more judges aswell. I know @Suprakill4 is good at ripping people apart lol


Im just a firm believer of brutal honesty


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Im just a firm believer of brutal honesty


Its all the same :lol:


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

What poses do I need to supply as I'm a girlie?

I don't think I've got any lats??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@squatthis

these are the poses

1. Front double biceps

2. Front lat spread

3. Side chest & bicep

4. Side chest & tricep

5. Rear lat spread

6. Rear Double bicep


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

scorpio_biker said:


> What poses do I need to supply as I'm a girlie?
> 
> I don't think I've got any lats??? :lol: :lol:


Go with

Front double biceps

Side chest & tricep

Rear Double bicep

If the would be ok or maybe @RXQueenie can help you out more


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Go with
> 
> Front double biceps
> 
> ...


lol very manly.

@scorpio_biker i would just do a front, back and side. be sure to make them full body. your goal is all over fat loss isn't it? so that will be fine.


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> your goal is all over fat loss isn't it?


How did you guess :whistling:

Lovely thanks, I shall get those done tonight.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

scorpio_biker said:


> How did you guess :whistling:
> 
> Lovely thanks, I shall get those done tonight.


lol i remembered from your post! i wasn't being rude about weight... definitely not.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

wtf's this then lol? can i get in on this one too


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> wtf's this then lol? can i get in on this one too


No lol, we are the one's you wouldn't let in so your not allowed in ours lmao


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> wtf's this then lol? can i get in on this one too


these are all the people u said no to


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> wtf's this then lol? can i get in on this one too


You rejected us. But we will welcome you with open arms.

You ****


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lads....just to clerify, i only said 'no more' as it had been set up in another thread & i had already set the founds for it (along with a deadline). yeh i coulda said yes to everyone after this & squeezed half the board in...but it woulda all went to fuk (a bit like in here pmsl). no hard feelings men.....ill do another 1 for my bulk if this goes well


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> lads....just to clerify, i only said 'no more' as it had been set up in another thread & i had already set the founds for it (along with a deadline). yeh i coulda said yes to everyone after this & squeezed half the board in...but it woulda all went to fuk (a bit like in here pmsl). no hard feelings men.....ill do another 1 for my bulk if this goes well


Haha, I am only messing mate. I has got a bit mad in this thread at the min lol, the new thread is better though 

I fully understand why you couldn't accept anymore.

Make sure to let me know when you do your bulk one.


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> lads....just to clerify, i only said 'no more' as it had been set up in another thread & i had already set the founds for it (along with a deadline). yeh i coulda said yes to everyone after this & squeezed half the board in...but it woulda all went to fuk (a bit like in here pmsl). no hard feelings men.....ill do another 1 for my bulk if this goes well


Hence why there's been another one started big man


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, I am only messing mate. I has got a bit mad in this thread at the min lol, the new thread is better though
> 
> I fully understand why you couldn't accept anymore.
> 
> Make sure to let me know when you do your bulk one.


will do mucker.



Foxy13 said:


> Hence why there's been another one started big man


good luck


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Can I come in on this????


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Can I come in on this????


Yeh, post your stats and pics in the official thread asap. All relevant info is there.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Foxy13 said:


> Yeh, post your stats and pics in the official thread asap. All relevant info is there.


Wheres that dude???


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Wheres that dude???


Give me a min I will get you the link!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Wheres that dude???


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/230560-10wt-has-begun.html

there you go mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cheers blu


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

What does everyone reckon to chucking a tenner each in a winner takes all??? If its within site rules.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> What does everyone reckon to chucking a vial of test in each in a winner takes all??? If its within site rules.


much better


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

sounds good to me.

If someone doesn't pay, all the other contestants will name and shame in the signatures


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

No juice for me guys, so no test from me


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

squatthis said:


> much better


Lol Paul loves a bit of test


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> What does everyone reckon to chucking a tenner each in a winner takes all??? If its within site rules.


I was going to suggest this myself


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> sounds good to me.
> 
> If someone doesn't pay, all the other contestants will name and shame in the signatures


Yeah and neg the sh!t out of them for being an ars3hole lol



Foxy13 said:


> No juice for me guys, so no test from me


You up for £10 instead though mate?



ash1981 said:


> Lol Paul loves a bit of test


Haha



Big Ste said:


> I was going to suggest this myself


Good man!!!! Even more of an incentive then!!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

squatthis said:


> much better


It is lots better but we would all be banned for supplying lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

I wont be able to get pics up for a few days, dropped phone and camera broke but giz a shout for the next one


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Who is still missing @Foxy13?

Also I have been trying to sort out some prizes  Not heard back yet but only tried last night so hopefully!!!

Oh and @Suprakill4 will be a 2nd judge for us too.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

He left me out; grrrr. I will upload my taken shots tonight.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Zola said:


> He left me out; grrrr. I will upload my taken shots tonight.


Atleast your here now


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I may get in on this just need to find out where I will be located for the next few months!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

So I put this yesterday but will tag everyone so we can all see. It doesn't have to happen but thought it would be a decent incentive if we all put £10 and winner takes all. We will all pay the winner once we know. If someone doesn't pay then thats them being a ars3hole and will be named and shamed as @simonthepieman put it 

So

@MakkaL

@icamero1

@ash1981

@Paz1982

@Zola

@Big Ste

@Dan 45

@simonthepieman

@Foxy13

@scorpio_biker

and me 

Honestly if people don't want to do it no worries but the winner would stand to get £110 for it!!! Maybe more if anyone else joins!!! Plus there may be prizes yet aswell 

If you want in then "like" this post and we will be able to see if everyone wants in


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

we could have someone like, queenie, Milky or Mars as an escrow. And have up to week 3 to pay or you are out!


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Il throw a ten sheet in, although it is a one horse race, with the test/tren users with a big advantage :whistling:


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

....not forgetting creatine


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

icamero1 said:


> Il throw a ten sheet in, although it is a one horse race, with the test/tren users with a big advantage :whistling:


Maybe that should be taken in to consideration or maybe split the money half and half one natty one assisted


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

could do that, although it depends..... are t-bullets classed as assisted?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Happy with a tenner for sure. Extra incentive !


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

icamero1 said:


> could do that, although it depends..... are t-bullets classed as assisted?


I suppose there is to many t&c's with that way. Maybe just the judges have a bit of consideration!!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So long as we are honest on what we use. We can trust the judges to take it into account.

Maybe we rope @JasonDB into this competition as a judge as this is his specialist subject.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Right so we are waiting for pics and stats from the following people

@Foxy13

@squatthis

@simonthepieman

@MakkaL

@Zola(I know you are doing yours later) 

If you could put them in the other thread and we keep the chat to this one please

Link to the other thread.....http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/230560-10wt-has-begun.html

Thanks


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

ahh would normally be all over this but just not got the time to dedicate to making myself booooooootiful


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monday and stats for pictures brosef, i have until the end of the week to finish my cut


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Age:32
> 
> Height *5'6*
> 
> ...


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

My pics are up and I'm ready to rock


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


>


I'm born that way, what can i do? You wouldn't take the pi55 if i was in a wheel chair


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Fell off the wagon already...

Wasn't going to cheat this weekend but ended up having a take away last night followed by a tub of Ben & Jerry's

Now today I'm craving sh!t food again! Just gave in a had some left over garlic bread with cheese and afew of the kids bite size chocolate bars!

Haven't been the gym since Thursday either due to family commitments, was meant to go today for cardio after I picked the misses up from work, now I just can't be 4sred and feel like sh!t and just want to pig out.

:/


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big Ste said:


> Fell off the wagon already...
> 
> Wasn't going to cheat this weekend but ended up having a take away last night followed by a tub of Ben & Jerry's
> 
> ...


Don't worry mate, I haven't trained for a few weeks and went out to a party last night and feeling it today lol.

You will be fine still got 9 weeks to go!!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Been a weekend of dirty eating as well. It was my brothers wedding so plenty of indulgence was had, especially with booze. Ill have a clean week..... then another hectic weekend.....then thats me off the booze etc! I will make up for it during the week.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Can someone edit out my face if I send some pics over via email. Either blank it out or photoshop a pie on it 

I only have my phone and work PC and its a bit weird to do in the office lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@simonthepieman put the workouts in here keep the other one just for the pictures so it is easier to judge when we have the pic updates.

@Ceek you aren't at a disadvantage mate, I haven't trained for a few weeks and only start tomorrow  And I am doing it natty too.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Cool. Once all entrants are in ask if a mod can temporarily lock it on the pic one.

I'm only just getting back into the swing and tomorrow will be my first proper workout in a month.

Action time

You ****ers are going down.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@Foxy13

@squatthis

@scorpio_biker

@Dan 45

@Paz1982

@icamero1

Just checking everyone is still in for this, its quiet in here


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

double post


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Since I finished cutting I've been carbing up this weekend. Loads of bread, rice and a slice of cake today. Bagels and Fish and chips on Saturday

This better turn in an epic leg workout tomorrow


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

after 4 months off from the gym due too bad back and crap eating and only back at it again 4 weeks ago and in bad shape (pop belly)  i would of been up for this but the before pics would be the worst ever on here lol:stuart:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

cookie1983 said:


> after 4 months off from the gym due too bad back and crap eating and only back at it again 4 weeks ago and in bad shape (pop belly)  i would of been up for this but the before pics would be the worst ever on here lol:stuart:


That will be to you advantage. Do it


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> That will be to you advantage. Do it


I agree with this!!


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

i would defo be in if someone can give me a good guide on diet as a starter as at the minute i need too lose weight around the middle are plus maybe add mass lets call it a complete recomp 

Edit: i would be similar too you paul but maybe need too add a bit more mass if that makes sense lol i'm 13st 9 5ft11


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

So how many of us in here are natty then :whistling:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

cookie1983 said:


> i would defo be in if someone can give me a good guide on diet as a starter as at the minute i need too lose weight around the middle are plus maybe add mass lets call it a complete recomp
> 
> Edit: i would be similar too you paul but maybe need too add a bit more mass if that makes sense lol i'm 13st 9 5ft11


Get on a solid routine. 200g of protein. 200g of carbs. 70 of fat. Train hard and you'll be fine. Add or remove calories as required


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

im still in. decided to do my first ever cut after seeing my pics, think im carrying too much fat. changed my diet, cut right down on carbs and upped the cardio :thumbup1:


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

dont think im gona look much different after 10 weeks bulking. feels like im eating loads, yet am barely scrapping 3000cals. and im always bloated from upping carbs. fook this lean bulk nonsense, rekon il bulk on whatever I can get down me for 6 weeks then diet again for a month, was quite happy last week with visable veins in my bicep for first time, pity I havnt got any mass. this whole bodybuilding business does my head in. why cant you just get big by doing loads of bicep curls and get ripped by doing hundreds of sit-ups???


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

cookie1983 said:


> i would defo be in if someone can give me a good guide on diet as a starter as at the minute i need too lose weight around the middle are plus maybe add mass lets call it a complete recomp
> 
> Edit: i would be similar too you paul but maybe need too add a bit more mass if that makes sense lol i'm 13st 9 5ft11


Your a bit lighter than me lol, Get your pics up(in the other thread) and as simon said follow a really simple diet and you will start seeing a difference!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big Ste said:


> So how many of us in here are natty then :whistling:


I am


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> im still in. decided to do my first ever cut after seeing my pics, think im carrying too much fat. changed my diet, cut right down on carbs and upped the cardio :thumbup1:


I'm fooked if your carrying to much fat lmao. How much cardio you doing now?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

icamero1 said:


> dont think im gona look much different after 10 weeks bulking. feels like im eating loads, yet am barely scrapping 3000cals. and im always bloated from upping carbs. fook this lean bulk nonsense, rekon il bulk on whatever I can get down me for 6 weeks then diet again for a month, was quite happy last week with visable veins in my bicep for first time, pity I havnt got any mass. this whole bodybuilding business does my head in. why cant you just get big by doing loads of bicep curls and get ripped by doing hundreds of sit-ups???


You can get big from bicep curls aslong as you do them in the squat rack lmao. Sounds like a good plan mate, good luck!!


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

cookie1983 said:


> after 4 months off from the gym due too bad back and crap eating and only back at it again 4 weeks ago and in bad shape (pop belly)  i would of been up for this but the before pics would be the worst ever on here lol:stuart:


Hmmm I suspect you haven't seen mine then :lol: :lol:

It's good motivation to do this, I'm determined that any more pictures I post to the entire world are better than my starting ones :thumb:


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm still here!! I would say I'm natty as long as you don't count all the additives and preservatives in my junk food diet?????

Went quite well for me last week but slipped up quite badly yesterday sat on Tonbridge station waiting for a train and only a chocolate machine around :crying:

Back on track today though.


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

ok right i'm in even if its just for motovation  when does this start ?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

1st Proper leg workout done. Dropped the intensity down as i'm still in recovery mode, but worked hard and came out unscathed.

I thought monday morning was the perfect time for legs as no one will be that stupids at that part of the week. Turns out a few lads have thought the same and all the stuff i planned on using was pretty busy.

Did a long warm up and plenty of foam rolling.

wanted to start with Leg extensions as per @bad-alan 's advice but it was in use

*Squats*

100KG x 8 (x3) - bar moved nice and fast

*Leg press narrow stance* 200 KG

super setted with

*Hack squat wide stance* 50KG

15 reps x 3 sets

not used to high reps - survived though

*Farmer walks*

20KG - 2 lengths

3 sets

*RDLs*

80KG x 10 (3 sets)

*Single leg hammy curls*

30KG 2 sets, didn't count

more foam rolling and stretch.

Glad i got up early, took a lot longer than i am used to, but a lot is to do with the extra stretching and warming up.

Got on the scales and my weight it up by 2KG, but that down to the 3 bowls of cereal, most of a french stick, chocolate cake and 2 sevings of rice and peas I had yesterday. day 5 of tbol and not noticing anything yet, but not concerned yet.

had a big shake with creatine and taurine in too (this is now standard for me) and will be having breakfast and stop IF for the time being.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> @Foxy13
> 
> @squatthis
> 
> ...


Still in. I've got pics up in the other one.

I'd log my workout etc, but its top secret. Can't have everyone stealing my routine and then being competition :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I will cut and paste workouts in here, but I also have a log going too


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I'm fooked if your carrying to much fat lmao. How much cardio you doing now?


Doing 10 mins HITT at the end of every training session (5 day split) and 30 mins on non training days. While I was bulking I was only doing 30 mins a week


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@Foxy13

Would you be able to edit the OP in the other thread please  @Wheyman (pro-10) has offered us a prize of £30 store credit for the winner.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> @Foxy13
> 
> Would you be able to edit the OP in the other thread please  @Wheyman (pro-10) has offered us a prize of £30 store credit for the winner.


I can confirm this is true and can send you a visual to go in the op if you like


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

@MuscleFood @myprotein @GoNutrition @Bulkpowders

and any others. Do you want to get involved?


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> @MuscleFood @myprotein @GoNutrition @Bulkpowders
> 
> and any others. Do you want to get involved?


£30 from MF too.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MuscleFood said:


> £30 from MF too.


motivation + 1


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

can someone put the link too this other thread as i can't find it ? :sleeping:


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

cookie1983 said:


> can someone put the link too this other thread as i can't find it ? :sleeping:


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/230560-10wt-has-begun.html


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I am willing to offer 50% off any SolidTraining services as a prize


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I am willing to offer 50% off any SolidTraining services as a prize


Nice one boss!!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MuscleFood said:


> £30 from MF too.


Thanks alot MF


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice prizes


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Nice prizes


Get involved mate. Photos tonight


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Get involved mate. Photos tonight


Le competition looks stiff mate lol. I'd be about the only one not using also lol. It coukd be motivating but hasnt the deadline passed anyway?

Oh and are the **** poses mandatory?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> Le competition looks stiff mate lol. I'd be about the only one not using also lol. It coukd be motivating but hasnt the deadline passed anyway?
> 
> Oh and are the **** poses mandatory?


No poses no prizes


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Le competition looks stiff mate lol. I'd be about the only one not using also lol. It coukd be motivating but hasnt the deadline passed anyway?
> 
> Oh and are the **** poses mandatory?


just do it. Cutting is easier thank bulking or recomping.

We have already said that gear or natty will be taken into account


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I'll think about it if its still open for entrants lol. Not sure if i can bring myself to do most muscular and quad poses right enough :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I'll think about it if its still open for entrants lol. Not sure if i can bring myself to do most muscular and quad poses right enough :laugh:


I've not done them all. It's a bit of fun. I'm so depleted in my pictures I look pathetic


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Ignore.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I've not done them all. It's a bit of fun. I'm so depleted in my pictures I look pathetic


This is surely a good thing and will work to your advantage lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> This is surely a good thing and will work to your advantage lol.


I suppose, but there is 9.5 weeks of these horrible photos as the know representation of myself.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Are entrants still welcome?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't see why not. I only properly started today. Just means others have a headstart.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> I don't see why not. I only properly started today. Just means others have a headstart.


Cool, I'll sort pics out later. Comedown from a blubbery 19 stone fat mess to a 15 stone ish fatty! Goal is to keep cutting, this'll keep me motivated I reckon.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> just do it. Cutting is easier thank bulking or recomping.
> 
> We have already said that gear or natty will be taken into account


good job im all natty then :whistling:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Fatboy80 said:


> Cool, I'll sort pics out later. Comedown from a blubbery 19 stone fat mess to a 15 stone ish fatty! Goal is to keep cutting, this'll keep me motivated I reckon.


I am a 19st fat mess lol, don't want to be 15 stone though  Well done on doing it mate. Reps sent


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> good job im all natty then :whistling:


I have a feeling I might be the only natty lmao.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I have a feeling I might be the only natty lmao.


nowt wrong with that mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm natty too, yeah Paul I saw your pics....I'm 5-11 when I was 19 stone, I looked a lot worse than you!!

I'm still fat now at 15 stone, so obviously haven't got much mass underneath yet!!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

We are like the lifting Goonies. The misfits not allowed to join the other club. ALL ARE WELCOME


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> I'm natty too, yeah Paul I saw your pics....I'm 5-11 when I was 19 stone, I looked a lot worse than you!!
> 
> I'm still fat now at 15 stone, so obviously haven't got much mass underneath yet!!!


I swear i've seen pics of you and your in great nick lol. Didnt you work with dutch? Apologies if ive got tthe wrong guy lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Fatboy80 said:


> I'm natty too, yeah Paul I saw your pics....I'm 5-11 when I was 19 stone, I looked a lot worse than you!!
> 
> I'm still fat now at 15 stone, so obviously haven't got much mass underneath yet!!!


Woohoo another natty haha, I take it as a compliment then mate  You have done really well to get where you are now mate! The only way is up!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> We are like the lifting Goonies. The misfits not allowed to join the other club. ALL ARE WELCOME


Its a more interesting contest having an array of different people lol. Can't all have abs showing with 18 inch biceps now can we lmao.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

bigtommay said:


> I swear i've seen pics of you and your in great nick lol. Didnt you work with dutch? Apologies if ive got tthe wrong guy lol.


I worked with Dutch, never out pics up, defo not in great nick, yet!!!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> I worked with Dutch, never out pics up, defo not in great nick, yet!!!


Ahh okay. Im probably associating you with him but getting you confused with someone else with him who claimed they were fat but werent lol.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

bigtommay said:


> I swear i've seen pics of you and your in great nick lol. Didnt you work with dutch? Apologies if ive got tthe wrong guy lol.


It wasn't me!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@ash1981 heres you tag mate  Got some decent prizes on offer!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> @ash1981 heres you tag mate  Got some decent prizes on offer!!


Cheers mate

So am I in it if I'm in the other thread or not???

I'm lost now


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> So am I in it if I'm in the other thread or not???
> 
> I'm lost now


Haha, you got your pics up haven't you? If you have then yeah your in


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, you got your pics up haven't you? If you have then yeah your in


Lol

But in the other thread dude I've got my photos


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Just to jump onboard, im natty also.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol
> 
> But in the other thread dude I've got my photos


Yeah thats all good mine are in there too


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Dan 45 said:


> Just to jump onboard, im natty also.


We are rare mate haha.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

This is a natty forum what yous on about


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

We gotta stick together like some Wolf Pack or something...


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Dan 45 said:


> We gotta stick together like some Wolf Pack or something...


Team Natty haha


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

NATTY SCUM MUST DIE


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> NATTY SCUM MUST DIE


TRAITOR.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

My pics are now in other thread, good luck everyone. I got annoyed, some of them I couldn't get to post the right way up, if anyone has the skills to edit them so they're the right way round, feel free!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning all. 40 mins fasted cardio done, walking dog quickly. Now waiting for gym to open so I can get in and do chest n triceps.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Football last night, plenty of sweat!!

Back, shoulders and biceps tonight after a little running.

:thumbup:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fasted blow job this morning, not alot of cals burnt but not bothered

Cardio later


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

Well I had a problem with my ankle yesterday, so decided to go easy on the cardio and do my weights workout tonight, then promptly tripped over the neighbours low hedge and slid my arm along the path. Cue one very sore arm. Hopefully I can still do my lifting tonight.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Fasted blow job this morning, not alot of cals burnt but not bothered
> 
> Cardio later


Sounds good haha


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

scorpio_biker said:


> Well I had a problem with my ankle yesterday, so decided to go easy on the cardio and do my weights workout tonight, then promptly tripped over the neighbours low hedge and slid my arm along the path. Cue one very sore arm. Hopefully I can still do my lifting tonight.


Bloody hell!! Do what you can and be happy you didn't break something


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Bloody hell!! Do what you can and be happy you didn't break something


I am, could easily have face planted and damage my beautiful visage :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Fasted blow job this morning, not alot of cals burnt but not bothered
> 
> Cardio later


semen does have calories so make sure you track it on MFP :tongue:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I suppose, but there is 9.5 weeks of these horrible photos as the know representation of myself.


Where are these photos anyway mate? I had a look at the linked photo thread but can see everyone except you in there lol.

I've decided against joining anyway, i cant be posting anymore skinny-fat pics up lol. I've put enough up this year :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Where are these photos anyway mate? I had a look at the linked photo thread but can see everyone except you in there lol.
> 
> I've decided against joining anyway, i cant be posting anymore skinny-fat pics up lol. I've put enough up this year :laugh:


I will get some up tomorrow even though i look terrible and ghostly in them. I need to cover my mug before i get my filthy face up.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Off to sneak in a bit of cardio at the gym before walking the dog. Cardio-tastic!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I will get some up tomorrow even though i look terrible and ghostly in them. I need to cover my mug before i get my filthy face up.


Just apply some dream tan mate

...on second thoughts leave that for the week ten pics lol.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Not going my way at the moment at all, I'm on nights this week!

7pm-7am, anyways up at 1:30pm got to the gym for 2:15pm! Was 20 odd mins into fasted cardio then the misses rang me throwing a paddy as I was meant to be waiting in for people coming to replace afew fence panels! So rushed off home and they had already left :cursing:

Proper p!ssed off... Just preped all tonight's and tomorrow's food. Ive got a MuscleFood order due tomorrow, so will have to wait in for that then sort and bag it all for the freezer, so probably won't get to the gym tomorrow either!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Not feeling the love this morning, struggled to get up ( not cos of weight!!! Just a bit tired!). Aaaaaanyway, up n at em, 40 mins brisk dog walk, then legs at gym for 0630.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Fatboy80 said:


> Not feeling the love this morning, struggled to get up ( not cos of weight!!! Just a bit tired!). Aaaaaanyway, up n at em, 40 mins brisk dog walk, then legs at gym for 0630.


Sounds like a plan...

I'm just waiting for 7am so I can go home to bed :sleeping:


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Think I'll do cardio at gym when it opens, can't face training legs just yet!! Will do them tonight instead.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Going all good here, got a day off training today so happy days!!! Legs are still killing from Monday lol 

Hope everyone is going good.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fck me is this still going lol???

Think we need a recount as to how many people are doing it

Trained Monday and today, no cardio as yet this week apart from sexy time(TWICE) can you believe

Got to get on that bike again soon, and no i don't mean the local one Haha


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Fck me is this still going lol???
> 
> Think we need a recount as to how many people are doing it
> 
> ...


Haha yes mate its going stronger than ever!!! You have done enough cardio lol.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I think that for your entry to be submitted you should have to submit a video of your biggest lift in numbers

Also a video of a 45 second posing routine to the music of your choice

Everyone in agreement with that????


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> I think that for your entry to be submitted you should have to submit a video of your biggest lift in numbers
> 
> Also a video of a 45 second posing routine to the music of your choice
> 
> Everyone in agreement with that????


Lol no


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I think that for your entry to be submitted you should have to submit a video of your biggest lift in numbers
> 
> Also a video of a 45 second posing routine to the music of your choice
> 
> Everyone in agreement with that????


I did enough dancing around on Saturday night to Gangnam Style. I haven't got a clue about the poses and I defo won't vid myself doing them lmao.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> How's everyone doing?


Tired! But all good, determined to shift the lard!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You lot taking this too seriousl


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> You lot taking this too seriousl


I ain't but I ain't shaking my booty on vid for you to perv on lmao.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol

Ok ill do it for all you lot then


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Just got in from work......long arrrrrrrrrrse day! No cardio tonight for me!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep me too

Not lone on from work, hungry all day, think I'm growing under the new regime


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Lil cardio tonight and some chest blasting! Had a slice of chocolate cake tonight as my girlfriend's sister was over. Fasted cardio tomorrow to shift it


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I managed to get 45 mins in on cross trainer followed by 15 mins abs earlier

Just in work now eating my chicken and rice, roll on 7am


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Gym time!!!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Fatboy80 said:


> Gym time!!!


Enjoy...

It's nearly bed time for me :tongue:


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Legs done - managed a meagre 5 mins HIIT on the treadmill after weights until it felt like someone suddenly injected lead into my legs! Now home feeling very queasy. Trying to psych myself up to eat my 5 scrambled eggs.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Just got up, quick cardio session!

@MuscleFood how long can I leave my chicken in the fridge before I bag it and freeze it?

It was delivered yesterday! Could really do with putting it off till tomorrow, what you think?

Cheers


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> Just got up, quick cardio session!
> 
> @MuscleFood how long can I leave my chicken in the fridge before I bag it and freeze it?
> 
> ...


It works like this Ste. If you freeze the product with 3 days life on it, then when you defrost you have 3 days life on it. So if in date, choice is yours - just remember this bit  I would say though, sooner the better in my view


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Zola said:


>


Kebab ???


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

You lot have fooked it, I am dropping the lbs like no tomorrow

Not really lmao


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Been a pretty busy day...

Did 1 hour on the cross trainer then some quick upper body work.

H/S (Hammer Strength)

H/S shoulder press 30kg/side 3x failure

H/S chest press 20kg/side 3x failure

H/S seated row 35kg/side 3x failure

Home, preped food for tonight and tomorrow, sorted and bagged 10kg of chicken breasts. Just done the nursery run, now just about to get a shower then off to work... :/


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Kebab ???


Yes mate haha. Had my lunch was still hungry so went and got these!!!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> So come on then, who's running what? Can't be all natty in here...!!!
> 
> My cycle is:
> 
> ...


500mg test e

200mg mast e

200mg tren e

2 weeks into it, gonna do a 2 week blast of dnp starting Saturday before it all kicks in. will be upping the doses by 100mg after week 5 or 6 if I can handle the tren sides (first time using it). hoping to cut then bulk :thumb:


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Big Ste said:


> So come on then, who's running what? Can't be all natty in here...!!!
> 
> My cycle is:
> 
> ...


Nothing, mrs and I are trying for our first child, soi said I wouldn't do owt until she's pregnant.

Did some cardio earlier, moved a few ton of blocks on site after work, in the rain, dripping with sweat. Nice.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> You lot have fooked it, I am dropping the lbs like no tomorrow
> 
> Not really lmao


Are you cutting or bulking Paul?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fatboy80 said:


> Nothing, mrs and I are trying for our first child, soi said I wouldn't do owt until she's pregnant.
> 
> Did some cardio earlier, moved a few ton of blocks on site after work, in the rain, dripping with sweat. Nice.


I conceived in cycle

Twin girls baaaaby


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> I conceived in cycle
> 
> Twin girls baaaaby


Yeah I saw that, it's not me that's the problem anyway, my count is high,so we'll be going down IVF route anyway by the looks of things. Just couldnt live with myself if it was down to me doing gear.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone doing carb back loading?!

Going to read up on at weekend as might give it ago!

Just found out I'm on 5 days next week (7am-7pm)

So will be training mon/tues/thurs/fri doing chest/back/shoulders/legs with 15-20 mins HIIT on bike after weights...


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Big Ste said:


> Anyone doing carb back loading?!
> 
> Going to read up on at weekend as might give it ago!
> 
> ...


 Never tried it, keto for me!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Fatboy80 said:


> Are you cutting or bulking Paul?


Losing as much BF as possible mate


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cool, how's it going so far? How's many calories you on?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Fatboy80 said:


> Cool, how's it going so far? How's many calories you on?


I am on 3000kcals mate  Seems to be going well, wieght is down and the mirror says a little difference although that might just be my eyes lol.

Pics need to be done monday so we shall see then!!

You good mate?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Pics for this thread in Monday???


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> I am on 3000kcals mate  Seems to be going well, wieght is down and the mirror says a little difference although that might just be my eyes lol.
> 
> Pics need to be done monday so we shall see then!!
> 
> You good mate?


Yes mate, tired, but good. Wife n I are building our own house, so it's all go at mo. I'm not doing pics every week, gonna just do the start and the end, I'm too busy to do them!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Pics for this thread in Monday???


Yeah mate, monday but on the other thread please


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

My scale weight is up 2KG in a week. I think it's actually from food and glycogen rather than muscle. but it's nice not being depleted all the time.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What spilt you using Simon?

You using tbol too?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Had a whole tub of ice cream last night

Fat cvnt

Just done legs. 60kg x 21 reps made me want to puke lol

Now just doing 30 mins cardio, haven't done it all week lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> What spilt you using Simon?
> 
> You using tbol too?


I've been taking Tbol for 9 days, but not getting any effect from what I can tell.

I'm going by feel at the moment because I coming back from injury. So not a set plan at the moment. My overall plan is to hit each body part 2 times a week 1x power, 1 x volume (doing some weak points 3 x a week too)


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Had a whole tub of ice cream last night
> 
> Fat cvnt
> 
> ...


You did 21 squats in a row? You mental if you did haha.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Did just over 14km on the bike earlier after training so going good at the minute. Hoping for good things!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> You did 21 squats in a row? You mental if you did haha.


I love 20 rep squats after my main ones lol!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

In fact I did 20 reps bench today at 60kg after my main sets!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> You did 21 squats in a row? You mental if you did haha.


Yea 3 warm up sets, 1 set 6/12 reps

Final set 20 reps+


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea 3 warm up sets, 1 set 6/12 reps
> 
> Final set 20 reps+


I nearly died the other day as it was the 1st leg workout in a while did 64 reps of 60kg over 5 sets!!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea my legs are roasting already


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

20 reps. Sounds like a challenge. :devil:

I might try 20 reps with 100kg on Tuesday


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> 20 reps. Sounds like a challenge. :devil:
> 
> I might try 20 reps with 100kg on Tuesday


Where are the pics for start of challenge? Tut tut!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Where are the ice for start of challenge? Tut tut!


I wanted to edit my faces out the pics but I've not been able to do so.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> I wanted to edit my faces out the pics but I've not been able to do so.


I had to edit my post.....autocorrect! Can't you just scribble it on paint?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> I had to edit my post.....autocorrect! Can't you just scribble it on paint?


I'm not doing it at my desk at work! I only have phone at the weekends. I'll see what I can sort


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm not doing it at my desk at work! I only have phone at the weekends. I'll see what I can sort


Download an app.....come on Simon, get with the times!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Durrrrrrr on it now


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Durrrrrrr on it now


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

i had picsart on my old phone mate. That made it quite easy to just scribble on my face and save it.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fcking terrible pip already, next few days are gonna p1ss me off I feel


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Done. I look flat as **** in them. I'm already 2kg up since then


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Is that a watch out? 

I wouldnt mind that leaness myself mate.

You've maybe inspired me to join in. Would that be okay? and If i can just do pics now and then at the end rather than dotted in between? Really just because i know i'll lose motivation seeing small natty changes of 1lb per week lol.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cardio time.....meh


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

all the cardio is boring me, forgot how un fit I am... gimme bulking any day


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> all the cardio is boring me, forgot how un fit I am... gimme bulking any day


When I eventually bulk, I'm gonna still do cardio, I think being fitter defo helps with deadlifts/squats etc


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> When I eventually bulk, I'm gonna still do cardio, I think being fitter defo helps with deadlifts/squats etc


I found cardio once or maybe twice a week plenty when I was bulking


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

The dog always gets a couple of hours a day anyway. So I'll always be doing some!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I got push in a sec

Cardio pwo

One on one off for me, same with cardio


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fcking gym is full of joey Essex cvnts and one dude who looks like he lifts

Unfortunately I fall into the towie category

Lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Food time baby


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Food time baby
> 
> View attachment 127067


Looks better than mine, whats sprinkled on top?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

small for now said:


> Looks better than mine, whats sprinkled on top?


Just some nandos spice from a packet


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

That looks very nice! Starting to miss carbs now!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

After a month off. One week back. I'm itching to get back in the gym. Off venue spotting and away from home so no chance. I'm going to beast it on monday


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

How's everyone getting on?

Just trained back and biceps and didn't have chance this morning. Felt quite strong today. Moved a few ton of blocks around on the building site again as well earlier, to make room for another delivery of stone arriving tomorrow and Wednesday.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

cardio is really starting to get to me now, only managing 3 10 min blasts a week but still on my 5 day weights split


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> cardio is really starting to get to me now, only managing 3 10 min blasts a week but still on my 5 day weights split


What cardio do you do mate?

And to @Fatboy80 going really well thanks. Weight is down 4lbs so I am happy. Glad yours is going good


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> What cardio do you do mate?
> 
> And to @Fatboy80 going really well thanks. Weight is down 4lbs so I am happy. Glad yours is going good


That's a good start, nice to see the scales heading in the right direction. Spurs you on to try harder too I find.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> What cardio do you do mate?
> 
> And to @Fatboy80 going really well thanks. Weight is down 4lbs so I am happy. Glad yours is going good


do 10 mins hit on the cross trainer or go out on my bike if the weathers right. I did plan on doing that 5 days a week after my weight sessions and on my days off but I never managed it


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> do 10 mins hit on the cross trainer or go out on my bike if the weathers right. I did plan on doing that 5 days a week after my weight sessions and on my days off but I never managed it


You want to try a exercise bike, I do 20 mins 4 days a week and I burn over 300cals a time. Not sure how much you get off but its nice and steady with 30 seconds burst every 2 mins.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> You want to try a exercise bike, I do 20 mins 4 days a week and I burn over 300cals a time. Not sure how much you get off but its nice and steady with 30 seconds burst every 2 mins.


Get a dog! Cardio every day without fail!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Fatboy80 said:


> Get a dog! Cardio every day without fail!


I have a dog but its not the same, he is a strong dog and has to be on the lead so it gets annoying rather than sitting on the bike with music on etc. Plus you have to feed a dog and you don't have to a bike lmao


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> I have a dog but its not the same, he is a strong dog and has to be on the lead so it gets annoying rather than sitting on the bike with music on etc. Plus you have to feed a dog and you don't have to a bike lmao


It's all down to the training! Mine will do whatever he's told.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> You want to try a exercise bike, I do 20 mins 4 days a week and I burn over 300cals a time. Not sure how much you get off but its nice and steady with 30 seconds burst every 2 mins.


lol i haven't got the room for one of them as well, maybe when im allowed a bigger gym


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ill tell thee

If this transformation is about getting fat then I will win hands down lol


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Ill tell thee
> 
> If this transformation is about getting fat then I will win hands down lol


Uh oh.....bit of over indulgence?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fatboy80 said:


> Uh oh.....bit of over indulgence?


Yea big time, had a couple of family events to go to

Back on it now though, cardio at some point today, trained yesterday, had to grab a baguette in the day as I was running out of food quicky lol

I hope all this food means I'm growing


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Yea big time, had a couple of family events to go to
> 
> Back on it now though, cardio at some point today, trained yesterday, had to grab a baguette in the day as I was running out of food quicky lol
> 
> I hope all this food means I'm growing


Yah, sometimes it can be a nightmare if you've got other commitments. I've got a big cool bag I use for fishing that usually has all my grub n shakes in. Would look a bit of a (unt with it at a party mind!!


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

i thought i was eating loads, but when i put it in myfitnesspal it turns out im barely scrapping 2500 cals a day, need more calorie dense food. cant wait to recieve my delivery from muscle food on thursday, hopefully protien bread will mean no more bloated belly


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Where you go fishing?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

icamero1 said:


> i thought i was eating loads, but when i put it in myfitnesspal it turns out im barely scrapping 2500 cals a day, need more calorie dense food. cant wait to recieve my delivery from muscle food on thursday, hopefully protien bread will mean no more bloated belly


Yea but I am getting bloated quite easily and Ive lost all leaness again


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Where you go fishing?


Cotswold Water Park, for the carp. No time at mo though, cos of work and house build.


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Yea but I am getting bloated quite easily and Ive lost all leaness again


that wil be from carbs right? so try protien bread, or rice i find is less bloating than bread or pasta/potatoes


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

icamero1 said:


> i thought i was eating loads, but when i put it in myfitnesspal it turns out im barely scrapping 2500 cals a day, need more calorie dense food. cant wait to recieve my delivery from muscle food on thursday, hopefully protien bread will mean no more bloated belly


I thought I'd log one of my little 'carb ups' (binges!!!) on myfitnesspal, 5000 calories in a couple of hours!!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cotswold? You live near me then.

I went to Ebro about 5 years ago. Landed a 186lb cat, was heavier than me at the time lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

icamero1 said:


> that wil be from carbs right? so try protien bread, or rice i find is less bloating than bread or pasta/potatoes


Yea rice and pots are the least amount bloating for me


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Cotswold? You live near me then.
> 
> I went to Ebro about 5 years ago. Landed a 186lb cat, was heavier than me at the time lol


Crickey! I had a 50-12 mirror from France in 2005. I'm in Swindon at mo, but moving to near Malmesbury where we're building our own place.

Where are you then mate?


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Fatboy80 said:


> I thought I'd log one of my little 'carb ups' (binges!!!) on myfitnesspal, 5000 calories in a couple of hours!!!


did you down a bottle of olive oil?

EDIT: sorry 'carbs' you said... did you eat lots of cake and chips?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

icamero1 said:


> did you down a bottle of olive oil?
> 
> EDIT: sorry 'carbs' you said... did you eat lots of cake and chips?


 I'll show ya... Hold on.....


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fatboy80 said:


> Crickey! I had a 50-12 mirror from France in 2005. I'm in Swindon at mo, but moving to near Malmesbury where we're building our own place.
> 
> Where are you then mate?


Oxford mate


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Fatboy80 said:


> View attachment 127360


That was just the 'snacks' bit in the evening, had a normal days food before that.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Oxford mate


I'm from Grove originally.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ha ha. Wicked have to hook up for a session

I'm over Swindon on Sunday to train with my mate


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Ha ha. Wicked have to hook up for a session
> 
> I'm over Swindon on Sunday to train with my mate


Cool, defo, which gym?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fatboy80 said:


> Cool, defo, which gym?


Ill find out


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fatboy80 said:


> Cool, defo, which gym?


Ill find out


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Ill find out





ash1981 said:


> Ill find out


Ok, calm down!


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Fatboy80 said:


> That was just the 'snacks' bit in the evening, had a normal days food before that.


ohhhhh! thats dirtier than a essex girl! 2k on doritoes and ice cream , good effort. id look like a pregnant seal if I eat all that


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Ill tell thee
> 
> If this transformation is about getting fat then I will win hands down lol


Ill give you a run for that title


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea and a nice layer of hair is making it look even worse


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> Ill give you a run for that title


*cough* *cough* Errr I think I'd win that :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

@Fatboy80

It's called simply gym???


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

icamero1 said:


> ohhhhh! thats dirtier than a essex girl! 2k on doritoes and ice cream , good effort. id look like a pregnant seal if I eat all that


I did a few hours of cardio on Sunday to try and undo it all!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> @Fatboy80
> 
> It's called simply gym???


Not sure where that one is.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Hope you are all training hard people  :thumbup:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> @Fatboy80
> 
> It's called simply gym???





Fatboy80 said:


> I did a few hours of cardio on Sunday to try and undo it all!


Fook talking food I want to see pics of monster fish!!! Picsornomonsterfish haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Fook talking food I want to see pics of monster fish!!! Picsornomonsterfish haha



View attachment 127397
View attachment 127398


Will thses do

???


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> View attachment 127394
> View attachment 127396
> 
> 
> ...


They don't work? I will check again soon.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

fck this bull sh1t


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Blime busy in here,any training? :whistling:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> fck this bull sh1t


Yeah fooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook it haha!! No worries mate I trust you just like to see massive fish, saw some big cats in pic my bro in law brought back from France.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Blime busy in here,any training? :whistling:


Haha, I trained but I don't log it in here or my journal infact haha. I keep my cards close to my chest you see, can't go sharing my secrets in a competition lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, I trained but I don't log it in here or my journal infact haha. I keep my cards close to my chest you see, can't go sharing my secrets in a competition lol




I am a judge,i could mark you down for suspected.....er....I will find something!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 127403
> 
> 
> I am a judge,i could mark you down for suspected.....er....I will find something!


Your a judge in the other one lol, this is the rejects from the Janik one haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Have a look at my thread guys

It's called to stay or not to stay


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Blime busy in here,any training? :whistling:


I've just moved 3 tons of Cotswold stone. That's my cardio done!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Tired this morning! Working on site in the evenings is starting to have an effect! Never mind, just cardio this morning, day off weights today, then back moving some more stone around the site tonight. Still not managed to rope anyone into helping me! Sob sob.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> I've just moved 3 tons of Cotswold stone. That's my cardio done!


That will do!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Your a judge in the other one lol, this is the rejects from the Janik one haha


Too fookin observant imo!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Diet is going great...

Just had a large big tasty meal with a coke, double cheese burger and 9 chicken nuggets then a tub of Ben & Jerry's

:/


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Didnt get up this morning but fasted cardio first thing tomorrow!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

4 tons of stone moved this evening, was easier as had a helping hand from a mate.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Been a bit slack on updating this so...

Killed legs today.

Squated 130kg x6 which is good, legs are certainly devolvping.

Can hardly walks and im not looking forward to the DOMS.

Order my Dbol this morning so should arrive Friday. Will be running it at 50mg ED, time to get move on...

Looking forward to the 5 weeks pic.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Fasted cardio at 6.30 this morning. Feeling good!

Legs tonight. Gonna be brutal!


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Fair play for getting up doing the fasted cardio, I did it twice a week for 4 weeks and was struggling.

How often do you do it @Zola

Anyone in here used Fuerza Dbol? Got some coming tomorrow hopefully...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I do most of my weight sessions fasted


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't really see a difference between training fasted or not tbh


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Dan 45 said:


> Fair play for getting up doing the fasted cardio, I did it twice a week for 4 weeks and was struggling.
> 
> How often do you do it @Zola
> 
> Anyone in here used Fuerza Dbol? Got some coming tomorrow hopefully...


Cheers mate

I have only started it recently to be honest, a couple times a week. I am trying to up it. Will probably go again tomorrow. I think its helping with fat loss (aiming for a nice cut) and general fitness, Ive neglected cardio during the week a lot as of late.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Dan 45 said:


> Fair play for getting up doing the fasted cardio, I did it twice a week for 4 weeks and was struggling.
> 
> How often do you do it @Zola
> 
> Anyone in here used Fuerza Dbol? Got some coming tomorrow hopefully...


I Love a bit Of fasted cardio! Do it everyday as I'm such a porker!

Oink.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Apart from today!!! Slept through my alarm, that hasn't happened in a while.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I do all my training fasted, don't have time to eat before hand as I train within 1 hour of waking!

Need to look at my diet as strength is dropping fast and keep craving fast food and chocolate etc!

Roughly on 2500-2600 calories

290g Protien

160g Carbs

90g fat

Not sure if to up carbs abit?!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just got back from from the butchers.

My fridge is like @MuscleFood HQ


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Everyone enjoying the sunshine? Perfect lager drinking weather!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

This a bulking weekend. My fridge has more meat after than before our BBQ. The home made burgers went down a storm v

I was 80.8 on the scales Saturday AM. Anything less than 82 on Monday is a fail.

I just need to work on tan. BBQing in a vest top has given me a hillbilly tan


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I've just spent £30 on meat

Love it

Got No where to put it though

Lol


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

BBQ on, chicken marinating, time to get rid of the white pastieness ready for the 10 week pictures! Gotta start now as I'm so ghostly white!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> BBQ on, chicken marinating, time to get rid of the white pastieness ready for the 10 week pictures! Gotta start now as I'm so ghostly white!


I'm on a beer and tennis break in the shade. Then some more baking later


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

I was about to jump on this thread for a second and scream "ME ME ME I WANT TO JOIN" and then realised you're already 26 pages through it :lol:

Good luck to all those involved.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Smoog said:


> I was about to jump on this thread for a second and scream "ME ME ME I WANT TO JOIN" and then realised you're already 26 pages through it :lol:
> 
> Good luck to all those involved.


Looking at your avi, I'm glad you didn't!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Smoog said:


> I was about to jump on this thread for a second and scream "ME ME ME I WANT TO JOIN" and then realised you're already 26 pages through it :lol:
> 
> Good luck to all those involved.


You are more than welcome to join. You just have a few weeks handicap


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> You are more than welcome to join. You just have a few weeks handicap


Shhhh!!!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Well I just started my diet mid last week, I'll plop some photos on when everyone else has finished. My results probably won't be as dramatic.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Smoog said:


> Well I just started my diet mid last week, I'll plop some photos on when everyone else has finished. My results probably won't be as dramatic.


Photos at start or no banana


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Have it your way. Me being fat.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Smoog said:


> Have it your way. Me being fat.
> 
> View attachment 128029


Uh oh!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Smoog said:


> Have it your way. Me being fat.
> 
> View attachment 128029


Great traps and floorboards


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Great traps and floorboards


Thanks, I just had them stuffed :lol:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

How many weeks we got left on this now, 7?

Let my diet slip big time last few days, abit gutted and feel I've let myself down again!

Will be back on track tomorrow though, going to try and not cheat next weekend as when I start with the junk I find it hard to stop :/


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Big Ste said:


> How many weeks we got left on this now, 7?
> 
> Let my diet slip big time last few days, abit gutted and feel I've let myself down again!
> 
> Will be back on track tomorrow though, going to try and not cheat next weekend as when I start with the junk I find it hard to stop :/


I'm not sure how many weeks left! I finding having a cheat every other weekend works best for me. I try and limit it to a 4hr window, as I'm like you, and the flood gates open! Much better lately though, done 2 x 70 min cardio sessions today too!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Not feeling the love this week! Seem to be really tired, everything seems harder work than normal!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea but I am getting bloated quite easily and Ive lost all leaness again





icamero1 said:


> that wil be from carbs right? so try protien bread, or rice i find is less bloating than bread or pasta/potatoes


Check your gluten intake boys.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatboy80 said:


> Not feeling the love this week! Seem to be really tired, everything seems harder work than normal!


Coooome on stick with it


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Smoog said:


> Well I just started my diet mid last week, I'll plop some photos on when everyone else has finished. My results probably won't be as dramatic.


Can someone direct @Smoog to our pic thread if hes in on this? Ta.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Coooome on stick with it


I am! Everything seems to be hard than last week! Swapped treadmill for recumbent bike this morning, so I can sit back for a bit! Will so weights in the evenings this week, so I can do more cardio in mornings.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

After a weekend of indulgence my weight has hardly moved. To make things worse I have a killer tooth ache and can't chew. Liquid diet for me today and I have a fridge of meat.

My tan/sun burn and keeping the quilt on made me look surprisingly lean this morning.










3 scoops of protein. Half a pint of milk scoffed. GYM TIME


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Good work Simon.


----------

